# Best 4x4 / pick-up for use in canada?



## jbyr (Jan 6, 2010)

I know there must be great debate over in canada about 4x4 and pick-ups and SUV's.

I just wanted to know everyones idea or opinion of which was the best and best equipped for the harsh canadian winter and the sometimes long drives you have to make.

Please put as much detail and reason behind your choice as you like or even insert a link to support your theory.

Another idea is to pick two one older and one new?? maybe


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Most Canadian vehicles have summer and winter tyres, which makes a real difference but the snow clearing and gritting of the roads is exceptionally well organised so no real problems unless you travel into the wilderness.
Go for 'domestic' vehicles such as GMC and Chevrolt as they have block heaters, command starts and cheaper repair & part costs.
Depending on where you live - city or rural - will make the choice for you. We live on an acreage so need 4x4 to get out of the drive when the snow fall is heavy but once on the main roads it is easy driving.
Your choice of vehicle really depends on what you need it for, where you will live and how many people you need to transport.
Hopes this helps a bit.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Where in Canada? In some bigger cities you'll barely need all season tires. In rural areas you'll need snow tires.

Winter isn't exactly a rare event in Canada so most city road crews can handle a normal winter.

New versus old? Are you handy? An older truck is fine if you don't mind grease under your nails. Most of the newer SUVs are designed to get the kids to school while looking good. 

NB a pickup with an empty bed 4x4 or not can be a horrible choice. The weight balance means no weight over the rear wheels if you aren't hauling stuff.


----------

